# Need to Replace Blown Fuse on 2014 Jetta



## RRusso72982 (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a 2014 Jetta 1.8 SE with Sunroof & Connectivity. A little while ago, I dropped 2 pennies into the cigarette lighter phone charger. It was really a pain to get the pennies out. Now the charger does not work. I must have blown the fuse. I know a coin will do that. I know where the fuse box is. Under the dashboard on the left. I don't know which fuse it is. I looked in the owner's manual and there is no fuse diagram. I am afraid that if I pull every fuse, I will do more harm. Does anyone know the correct fuse?


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Run a search for "Overview_of_fuses_and_relay_locations.pdf" It covers all models and you look for your relevant diagrams. I think it is on a russian site but don't quote me on that, I might not remember where accurately. You should be able to find the file though. Good luck!


----------



## MarkeyseJMundy (Aug 3, 2016)

It should be fuse 30. It's going to be a 20 amp fuse (looks golden)

And don't be afraid of the fuse. All you do is cut power to the circuit. Just take your time and remove it.


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?5715219-Jetta-SE-Fuses


----------

